# Dell U2412M oder HP ZR2440w



## Markusretz (12. November 2011)

Hallo miteinander

Da mein alter Monitor anfängt Streifen zu ziehen und ab und zu unscharf wird muss ein neuer her

Habe mir schon einige Test und Empfehlungen durchgelesen und bin bei folgenden hängengeblieben
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP ZR2440w, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Allerdings kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welchen ich nehmen soll.
Beide gefallen mir ganz gut, nur leider finde ich keinen Vergleichstest bzw. welcher welche Vor-und Nachtteile hat. Auf die Herstellerangaben will ich mich nicht unbedingt verlassen müssen.

Wie schaut es bei diesen eigentlich mit Downsampling aus? Ist dies nicht auch Monitorabhängig? Über Downsampling mit diesen beiden Monitoren fand ich gar nichts.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen


Gruß Markus


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2011)

Ich würde den Dell nehmen. Die reale Reaktionszeit ist beim HP einfach zu hoch. (24ms). Der Dell hat nur 19ms. Auch hat der Dell einen geringeren Inputlag.


----------



## jaypikay (18. November 2011)

Falls es noch aktuell sein sollte. Ich habe mir den Dell gekauft, bin zufrieden. Ich merke bei der Reaktionszeit auch keine "Schatten" oder ähnliches.


----------



## Pixy (18. November 2011)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde auch den Dell nehmen, ist sparsamer und hat bereits das neuere eIPS.


----------



## Markusretz (18. November 2011)

Sorry das ich nicht zurück geschrieben habe. War die Woche mit dem Kopf etwas durcheinander und musste beruflich mir viele gedanken über einen evtl. Auslandsaufenthalt (1 Jahr lang) machen

Habe mich nun für den HP entschieden. Laut einem Test im Luxx-Forum ist das Panel das gleiche wie im Dell.
Letztendlich war hautsächlich die Optik der entscheidente Punkt für den Kauf. Ich denk aber man macht mit beiden keinen Fehlkauf


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

> Laut einem Test im Luxx-Forum ist das Panel das gleiche wie im Dell.


Das wäre mir neu, das HP und Dell die gleichen Panels verbauen.


----------



## Hein Möck (25. November 2011)

Hallo!Also,ich habe das Vorgängermodell des HP (HP24ZRW..oder so ä.)genutzt, und außerdem den m.Meinung nach zurecht  sehr beliebten Dell U2311H mit eIPS.Beides sind sehr gute Monitore,und absolut spieletauglich(ich spiele/te..damit auch qlive..!).Der HP ist allerdings mit einem S-IPS Panel ausgestattet,und das sieht man!!!Die Bildqualität ist einfach besser als die des Dell U2311H mit eIPS.Nicht falsch verstehn,das eIPS ist viel besser als jeder TN-Panel,und ich hatte mit dem Gerät viel FreudeAber Der HP ist einfach noch besser..die Farben noch etwas natürlicher und kräftiger!!Eigentlich wäre er fast die "Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau" im Monitorbereich(zumindest für mich).Nur leider ist der HP24ZRW-also das Vorgängemodell des von dir erwähnten Models..-Absolut Konsolenuntauglich,was der Grund war warum ich ihn schweren Herzens wieder verkauft habe.
Genau das sollte ja jetzt bei dem Nachfolgemodell besser werden!!(HDMI!!)
Fazit:Wenn du noch warten kannst,wüdre ich dir empfehlen die Testberichte,welche bestimmt bald folgen werden abzuwarten,und dann zu entscheiden!!
MFG


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

@ Hein Möck

Um den 2311H geht es doch hier gar nicht.  

Jetzt mal zu den Panels. Hier ist mal eine Liste mit den Unterschieden. 

Hier mal eine Erklärung zu den Panels: 

S-IPS:
Die Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von IPS-Panels verbessert. Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den Blickwinkel. Diese Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun nicht mehr exakt parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern schräg liegen und jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.

AS-IPS: 
Mit diesem speziellen Panel lässt sich ein LC-Display sehr gut steuern. Die große Stärke jedoch ist der Blickwinkel. 
Es gibt fast keine Abnahme der Farbgenauigkeit und des Kontrast-Verhältnis bei großen Winkeln.

A-TW-IPS: 
Ursprünglich ein S-IPS-Panel mit einem zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß (TW=True White). Durch die zusätzliche Filterfolie soll Weiß natürlicher wirken und zugleich soll damit die Farbskala erweitert werden. Diese Technik kommt meist bei teuren Profi-TFTs für den anspruchsvollen Foto- und Grafikbereich zum Einsatz.

H-IPS:
Genauer H-IPS A-TW Pol., also Horizontal IPS with Advanced True White Polarizer. Verfügt wie A-TW-IPS über einen zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß und kommt ebenfalls überwiegend für professionelle TFT-Bildschirme zum Einsatz.

E-IPS:
Noch größerer Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Erhöhte Lichtdurchlässigkeit, dafür aber eine billigere Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit. Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer Stromverbrauch.
AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution. Die Technik ist ganz neu, und muss erstmal umgesetzt werden. 




> Eigentlich wäre er fast die "Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau" im Monitorbereich


Naja, naja... Dafür ist der Inputlag zu hoch! Außerdem hat er das falsche Panel. Unter eierlegend versteh ich was anderes.  



> Genau das sollte ja jetzt bei dem Nachfolgemodell besser werden!!(HDMI!!)


HDMI ist keine Garantie das damit Konsolen besser drauf laufen. HDMI und DVI unterscheiden sich größtenteils nur durch die zusätzliche Übertragung vom Sound.


----------



## Hein Möck (29. November 2011)

Das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt das es nicht um den Dell U2311h"direkt"geht.Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe??Ich wollte lediglich die Technik gegenüberstellen und meinen persönlichen Eindruck/Erfahrung mitteilen,deswegen der Vergleich- mit dem mehr oder weniger `Vorgängermodell` des Dell U2412Hm, eben jenem Dell U2311..!(beide eIPS!)

Übrigens"* Naja, naja... Dafür ist der Inputlag zu hoch! Außerdem hat er das falsche Panel. Unter eierlegend versteh ich was anderes.
*Dieser Kommentar ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.Mag Ja sein Das du etwas anderes darunter verstehst, aber es geht um meinen Eindruck /Erfahrung mit besagtem Gerät,deswegen schrieb ich ja ZITAT:*(zumindest für mich!!)*.
,natürlich in der Hoffnung das dies für "Markusretz" eine kleine Orientierungshilfe sein könnte.
Übrigens,der TFT-Central -Test sieht den HP24ZRW vom Inputlag noch vor dem Samsung 2233RZ(!).Ich muß zwar zugeben das der Samsung als Zocker-Monitor besser geeignet ist.(auch hier basierend auf "subjektivem"Spielerlebns,und nicht irgendwelcher Testberichte)Doch wie schon erwähnt,* ich* hatte mit dem Gerät jede Menge Spass,und auch bei schnellen Egoshootern!
_Was zählt ist eben"aufem Platz"_,*genauer gesagt auf dem Schreibtisch.* Und deswegen rate ich jedem falls die Möglichkeit besteht sich selbst einen Eindruck zu verschaffen!!!
Die* HDMI*-Implementierung ist wenn sie "gelungen"ist durchaus ein  "eierl.Wollm.Sau-Kriterium".DVI für den PCPC;HDMI für die PS3 spieletauglicher Monitor mit guter Bildqualität für ca. 340 Euro;Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt!!


 - (übrigens eIPS noch besserer Blickwinkel...als wer? die anderen IPS Abkömmlinge?? is wohl eher ein Marketing Gag,ich habe sämtliche von dir zitierten IPS Panel schon in Aktion gesehen(bis auf AH-IPS),und kann dies nicht bestättigen)mfg;


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

> Das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt das es nicht um den Dell U2311h"direkt"geht.Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe??Ich wollte lediglich die Technik gegenüberstellen und meinen persönlichen Eindruck/Erfahrung mitteilen,deswegen der Vergleich- mit dem mehr oder weniger `Vorgängermodell` des Dell U2412Hm, eben jenem Dell U2311..!(beide eIPS!)


Klar hab ich das gelesen. Aber du hast ja selber gesagt: "Was zählt ist auf dem Platz". Daher verlass ich mich beim Monitorkauf nicht darauf, ob der Vorgänger ein gutes Gerät war.  Man kann es quasi als "Wegweiser" betrachten, aber drauf verlassen tu ich mich nicht. 




> Übrigens"* Naja, naja... Dafür ist der Inputlag zu hoch! Außerdem hat er das falsche Panel. Unter eierlegend versteh ich was anderes.*
> Dieser Kommentar ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.Mag Ja sein Das du etwas anderes darunter verstehst, aber es geht um meinen Eindruck /Erfahrung mit besagtem Gerät,deswegen schrieb ich ja ZITAT:*(zumindest für mich!!)*.


Deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das für *mich* eierlegend was anderes ist.  Auf der Cebit wurde ein Prototyp mit AH-IPS gezeigt.  Wird Zeit das Monitore mit so einem Panel in den Handel kommen. Der Preis wird dafür aber auch ziemlich hoch sein. Naja, Leistung kostet nun eben mal..



> Übrigens,der TFT-Central -Test sieht den HP24ZRW vom Inputlag noch vor dem Samsung 2233RZ(!).Ich muß zwar zugeben das der Samsung als Zocker-Monitor besser geeignet ist.(auch hier basierend auf "subjektivem"Spielerlebns,und nicht irgendwelcher Testberichte)Doch wie schon erwähnt,* ich* hatte mit dem Gerät jede Menge Spass,und auch bei schnellen Egoshootern!


Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, das der HP ein neueres Panel hat. Der Samsung hat auch schon eine gewisse Zeit auf dem Buckel.  



> _Was zählt ist eben"aufem Platz"_,*genauer gesagt auf dem Schreibtisch.* Und deswegen rate ich jedem falls die Möglichkeit besteht sich selbst einen Eindruck zu verschaffen!!!


Da stimm ich dir zu 100% zu! Auf Testberichte verlass ich mich da nicht. Mein Händler hat viele Monitore auf Lager. Die kann man auch gleich immer testen.  



> Die* HDMI*-Implementierung ist wenn sie "gelungen"ist durchaus ein "eierl.Wollm.Sau-Kriterium".DVI für den PCPC;HDMI für die PS3 spieletauglicher Monitor mit guter Bildqualität für ca. 340 Euro;Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt!!


Wenn es HDMI 1.4 ist, dann auf jeden Fall!  



> - (übrigens eIPS noch besserer Blickwinkel...als wer? die anderen IPS Abkömmlinge?? is wohl eher ein Marketing Gag,ich habe sämtliche von dir zitierten IPS Panel schon in Aktion gesehen(bis auf AH-IPS),und kann dies nicht bestättigen)mfg;


Die Liste ist nicht von mir, sondern von einem der Prad-Admins.  Es kommt immer auf das Panel und den Hersteller an. Nicht alles Panels sind gleich, nur weil sie den Namen "eIPS" tragen. Und wenn der Blickwinkel nur um 1° größer ist, als beim S-IPS... Die Marketing-Abteilung nutzt das gnadenlos aus. Sie wären ja blöd wenn sie es nicht tun würden.


----------

